# Multimeter Help - which one to buy



## grafter (21 Jul 2010)

I'm looking at multimeters - can anybody recommend one? budget up to £25

looking at these:
http://www.clasohlson.co.uk/Product/Product.aspx?id=152532184

http://www.clasohlson.co.uk/Product/Pro ... =146986113

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=44679

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/80537...igital-Multimeter-with-Battery-Test-Function#

thanks


----------



## Dibs-h (21 Jul 2010)

grafter":373vz7vz said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=44679



I have that one or it's slightly older version. I also have

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=46390

Why 2 - I couldn't find the flippin 1st one when I needed it so went and bought another one. Goes well with my 4 digital calipers. 

Either multimeter is good.

Mind you if you don't require the ability to check transisitors\capictors and just the basic stuff,

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=222032

That would do and be a tenner cheaper!

HIH

Dibs


----------



## flounder (21 Jul 2010)

I guess the first question is what do you intend to use it for?

If it is just for basic AVO stuff then this would suffice...

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=37279


----------



## grafter (21 Jul 2010)

thanks both for your quick replies, 

Flounder: its just for general stuff really but dont want to have to buy another if it gets more use than anticipated!

Dibs: thinking the maplin one (UT50A Manual Ranging Digital Multimeter £20) that you linked to looks just the job.


cheers
grafter


----------



## Dibs-h (21 Jul 2010)

I think you'll be fine with the UT50A.


----------



## Mike.C (21 Jul 2010)

grafter I have tried a few of them over the years, and for the money you want to spend, and as an allround tester this is hard to beat

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUNSON-G4169-POCK ... c6ffef3bc1

From the home, to the car, and even on a boat it is suitable for them all.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## bugbear (21 Jul 2010)

grafter":2wfsbont said:


> I'm looking at multimeters - can anybody recommend one? budget up to £25
> 
> looking at these:
> http://www.clasohlson.co.uk/Product/Product.aspx?id=152532184
> ...



Cant be bothered to check the models but:

MAKE SURE whatever you buy has an audible continuity feature.

BugBear


----------



## RogerS (21 Jul 2010)

It depends what you want it for.

I have one of these and it does 99.9999% of everything I need to do

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=37279


----------



## Racers (21 Jul 2010)

Hi,

Another vote for the Maplins one, I have one and an couple of other meters and a few AVOs a Valve milivolt meter etc, you can't have enough of any thing :wink: 

Pete


----------



## grafter (22 Jul 2010)

thanks all off to buy the maplin one (UT50A £20) tonight!


----------



## cjp (23 Jul 2010)

I'd just make one observation on multimeters - if you just plan to use it for general electronics then any of those would be fine. But if you plan to use it on mains rated electricity then be very wary of the rating on them - most cheap multimeter have rubbish or nonexistent blast shielding - you don't want to find out what happens when you overload them.....

Personally I do all my electronics work on a old £20 meter I picked up from Rapid Electronics some time ago and it works fine for the job. But I've opened up that meter to take a look - and despite what it says, I'm NEVER plugging that thing into the mains!

As with any tool - each is fit for a specific task. And I can't speak about any of the meters posted here as I've never seen them.


----------



## Dibs-h (23 Jul 2010)

cjp":2vjxu3em said:


> I'd just make one observation on multimeters - if you just plan to use it for general electronics then any of those would be fine. But if you plan to use it on mains rated electricity then be very wary of the rating on them - most cheap multimeter have rubbish or nonexistent blast shielding - you don't want to find out what happens when you overload them.....
> 
> Personally I do all my electronics work on a old £20 meter I picked up from Rapid Electronics some time ago and it works fine for the job. But I've opened up that meter to take a look - and despite what it says, I'm NEVER plugging that thing into the mains!
> 
> As with any tool - each is fit for a specific task. And I can't speak about any of the meters posted here as I've never seen them.



They're perfectly fine for measuring VAC where stated that they can and the voltage being measured is within the limits of that.


----------

